# Dixie Bar



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Good Morning Anglers, Have any of you all fished Dixie bar for red fish, the wife and I and another couple is headed that way this weekend and any tips I gladly accept. I am going with Cigar minnows, pin fish, shrimp, and squid, all frozen. Is there any thing else I need and how do I fish dixie bar?
Thanks in advance Anglers. :thumbup:


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Live crokers, then you won't have to deal with as many catfish.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Kevdog540 said:


> Live crokers, then you won't have to deal with as many catfish.


Thank you Kevdog540, I was told that by another person.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I catch my crokers right there by the launch. There is a reef marked with pilings just to the west. If you don't have a net Sibiki tipped with shrimp will do the trick.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Kevdog540 said:


> I catch my crokers right there by the launch. There is a reef marked with pilings just to the west. If you don't have a net Sibiki tipped with shrimp will do the trick.


Thank you Kevdog540:thumbup: I wanted to ask you where you caught your crokers at :yes: so thank you Sir for your help, this is hopefully going to be a great turnout. :notworthy:I will let you know how we do. :notworthy:I wonder what those pilings was when the wife and I scouted out Fort Morgan last week, I seen boats pull up tie off and then leave out. I said to my self they must be catching bait fish there. And you have proven my thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gamble0613 (Jul 21, 2013)

Get between the red channel marker and the bar and drift out try to stay in about 10-15 feet of water. Live croaker will do the trick and keep an eye out because the sharks are everywhere!!!


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Definitely croaker. We use a carolina type rig with a 4 ft leader. We typically start drift north of the bar in 30 ft of water and drift up the bar into shallower water. Strong, outgoing tide essential. Watch the other boats. It is a blast when they are feeding . Good luck


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

And be careful. The mobile pass can change from nice to very dangerous real quick.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> And be careful. The mobile pass can change from nice to very dangerous real quick.


Chapman5011  that what I have been told, the wife is a little shaky now about going, she said if its going to be ruff she don't want to have our 5 year old grandson out there with us. So I might have to change plans for now, until I go out and get comfortable with it, then take them out. :yes:

Thank you everyone for your input and advice, this forum is the best!:notworthy:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Gamble0613 said:


> Get between the red channel marker and the bar and drift out try to stay in about 10-15 feet of water. Live croaker will do the trick and keep an eye out because the sharks are everywhere!!!


:thumbup:Cool thank you Gamble0613:yes:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

tkramerv said:


> Definitely croaker. We use a carolina type rig with a 4 ft leader. We typically start drift north of the bar in 30 ft of water and drift up the bar into shallower water. Strong, outgoing tide essential. Watch the other boats. It is a blast when they are feeding . Good luck


:thumbup:Will do tkramerv:yes::thumbsup:solid advice:yes:


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Luckily no matter which way the wind is blowing, you can catch reds down there. If it's a strong S wind, head to the bridge. I've caught more than I can count over there. If a strong N wind, sand island tip. E or W wind, get by a rig. Using those rules, I never care what the wind is doing (18' sea pro). Though I have found that the fish don't bite well on east winds for some reason (something to do with the barometric pressure which results in an east wind). It's that reason alone I slept in this morning which is killing me bc we are fanatics and we finished our flounder/redfish we caught last weekend down there last night.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

PM me if this isn't clear enough. First go out there rigged correctly on dixie bar you can use as light of tackle as you want and the only thing to worry about is you putting to much drag on the fish and breaking your line. So take several rods rigged with carolina riggs and two spinning rods one with a top water plug and the other with something heavy like a 3/4 oz gold johnson spoon or rapala. Next look for the birds first once you find them don't get too close but get close enough to look below them and cast into them. If it schooling reds in a feeding frenzy break out the spinning gear and go to town catching 20lbers on top water is a blast. If they are not schooling then get Up current and start your drift with the carolina riggs. If the school moves don't worry they Will be back just keep going back to the bar and reseting your drift. Once you find them drifting mark the spot and keep going back until you are tired. If they are all too big and you want a few slot reds switch to either gulp baits or live shrimp and you should have better luck. No matter what NO dead shrimp or will catch nothing but catfish! I also do very well catching the larger reds with strips of dead mullet on the drift using the same Carolina rig and a 5 inch strip of dead mullet. Good luck


----------

